# Buying a small loom



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like some imput on buying a small loom. I just started taking a weaving class so I am having my first experience with weaving. I could never fit a large loom in my tiny house. I have to be very careful about how much I spend. I am thinking I could spend $100.00 to $150.00 for a small lap or table loom. Maybe $200.00 tops. I am thinking this would be another way to do the fiber arts I enjoy with out going over board. Any suggestions or ideas about what to buy or even whether I should buy something like this?


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

I would ask your weaving class instructor for input. Is there a spinners/weavers guild nearby? Sometimes weavers sell old equipment there as they trade up.

There are small folding tabletop looms that might be in your price range, used. I learned on one of those, a Leclerc Voyager I think? It has been awhile.

A heddle loom would also be inexpensive, but a different technique is used.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I am now considering the cricket loom for just over $200.00.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a riggid heddle loom and love it. It is a 32 inch I have the stand but it can be folded and put away even with a project on it and it is a table lap loom to. You can also look on FB people selling there all the time. I am sure you can find one there used maybe once or 2X's for almost nothing. Not sure what you are weaving on in your class and yes your teacher could stare you in the right direction but some times they can have blinders on to. So before yo buy look at all you alternatives first.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

ditto
BUT a rigid heddle loom is still a loom


PamiS said:


> I would ask your weaving class instructor for input. Is there a spinners/weavers guild nearby? Sometimes weavers sell old equipment there as they trade up.
> 
> There are small folding tabletop looms that might be in your price range, used. I learned on one of those, a Leclerc Voyager I think? It has been awhile.
> 
> A heddle loom would also be inexpensive, but a different technique is used.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

I forgot to mention that internet searches will bring up sites with used looms, though most will be more than you are planning on spending. Craigslist, Ebay, and local classifieds are other sources. I bought mine for $1000 from a guild member who was downsizing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought a Harrisville loom, one that will fit on a table or in my lap. It's flat. It cost about $50 and came with yarn, shuttle, etc. I can't remember now if I purchased it from Purl Soho or from Churchmouse Yarns.

Hazel


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you every one for your helpful replies????


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Please tell us what kind on loom you are using in class.

One nice thing about the rigid heddle looms, as opposed to traditional table and floor looms, is that you 'direct warp'. Faster, simpler, and no need for a warping board. 
Depending on the brand, you can get them in different weaving widths - 8", 12",15", 18", 22", 32", 45" - and that'll have baring on what you can make. I bought a 16" Ashford because scarves, placemats, kitchen towels, and samples for my larger loom were what I had in mind. "mama 879" has a 32" - she has way more options than me, but I couldn't afford the extra cash for the stand (which I consider a must at that width), nor the space.
You'll probably end up wanting more than one rigid heddle (dents per inch) too. Mine are $30 each. Yikes! I've started with a 7.5" and find it's a good size for a lot of my 'knitting yarns', but know the finer dents heddles are in my future.
There are so many options/things to consider with rigid heddle looms; pick your instructor's brain and check out youTube.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I just started class and I don't know/ haven't started using the loom. I am still doing the warping. I am very new to it all but I am sure I would like to have a small loom at home. Especially if I start to have problems with my hands and knitting or crochet is dificult. No problem now but I am not getting younger.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

It'sJustMe said:


> Please tell us what kind on loom you are using in class.
> 
> One nice thing about the rigid heddle looms, as opposed to traditional table and floor looms, is that you 'direct warp'. Faster, simpler, and no need for a warping board.
> Depending on the brand, you can get them in different weaving widths - 8", 12",15", 18", 22", 32", 45" - and that'll have baring on what you can make. I bought a 16" Ashford because scarves, placemats, kitchen towels, and samples for my larger loom were what I had in mind. "mama 879" has a 32" - she has way more options than me, but I couldn't afford the extra cash for the stand (which I consider a must at that width), nor the space.
> ...


I have gotten most of my extra heddles by asking for them as gifts.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is a website of used looms and wheels. You might find something in your area and for a price you are willing to pay.
http://www.homesteadweaver.com/usedequipment.htm


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do not buy until you fined out if you really like all parts of weaving. Is there a place to borrow or rent a loom to see how well you like it. It is a big investment and then there are the tools to buy also.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

That is good advice. I just want a small loom and not a major production that gets expensive. I will ask about the tools.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I am now considering the cricket loom for just over $200.00.


Check out the Ashford SampleIt loom. You can buy a brand new one with a 10-inch weaving space for about $140. Shop around. Also check out used ones, if you can find any.

This is identical to the Cricket in what it can do, but it's cheaper, and it comes standard with a double heddle block. There is only one heddle with it, but it's ready for a second one if you want to do something more ambitious. It could mean that you'd have $60 out of that $200 left over for other dent heddles, shuttles, pick-up sticks, etc. And it comes ready for expansion.

https://smile.amazon.com/Ashford-SampleIt-Weaving-Loom-Width/dp/B01C8XY9JY/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1535654011&sr=1-1&keywords=ashford+sampleit+loom

I gave a link to Amazon because of the reviews and information, but you can find a better price elsewhere, I'm sure. Support a local store, if you can.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the information. I do have a local store that can order anything I decide on. They carry the cricket in their store.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I have the oldest 8 inch Ashford sampleit and the 10 inch Schacht cricket. Ashford now has a 10 inch and 16 inch sampleit and there is a 15 inch cricket and all cost less than $200 and they fit on a wood TV tray.


----------

